Ask HN: What service is Strava and Zapier using for their status pages? - joshdance
======
seanmccann
[https://www.statuspage.io](https://www.statuspage.io) as it says in the
footer.

~~~
joshdance
Sometimes the simpler answer is best. I was comparing tool, and using
technology analyzers. ️Thanks!

